# Hymer micro wave fire



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a cautionary tale

My friend has a Hymer B544 2005 and recently whilst his wife was using the microwave averted disaster when he realised there was an awful smell.

On inspection the microwave that had been fitted by Hymer had no ventilation at all, even sealed around the front. It is now burnt out and a brown hole exists

Check yours !!!

Loddy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Yet another example of the dangers of fitting microwaves into motorhomes or caravans.
Even at home a microwave should never be fitted into a cupboard unless it is specifically designed for it.
Gerry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I concur with that.

In my days as a microwave seller/repairer (not that long ago!) the better makes like Toshiba & Panasonic supplied optional extra mounting kits.

These invariably created a gap of at least an inch all around plus grilles in the front top and bottom.

I suspect that MH manufacturers try to cram too much into limited spaces which inevitably restricts the vital ventilation required for microwaves.

Easy access to the mains socket is also recommended, too often the socket is behind the oven and inaccessible in an emergency.

In one house I went to, the MW was mounted high up in a cupboard with the cable brought out through a small hole (the plug had to be taken off).
That lead down to a socket behind the upright freezer.
It had been plugged in when the freezer was empty - with a ton of frozen food inside it was totally immovable!
I had to tell the lady that she would need a carpenter to remove the cabinet and a weight lifter to empty and shift the freezer before I could mend the MW!!


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Microwavw*

Are you able to tell us the brand involved ??

Cheers


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Microwavw*



Hymie said:


> Are you able to tell us the brand involved ??
> 
> Cheers


As far as I understand the story, I don't believe there was a fault with the microwave. It had been fitted without ventilation.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Loddy and all.

Interesting thread, totally relevant and backing-up the one from last week...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=65290

My experience as a microwave USER is that they need supervision. The heat that is generated has to be vented somewhere. But it seems that MH converters don't understand such things. That doesn't surprise me but it worries me! :roll:

The final post in the link does suggest that AutoSleeper have become aware of the problem and are changing their build strategies. Perhaps others will follow.


----------

